

Windows 8: a 21st century Windows Me? - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/96021-windows-8-the-21st-century-windows-me

======
Apocryphon
Why ME, and not Vista?

------
barista
As a user I remember windows me being extremely underwhelming. It was more
like a lipstick on a pig. The first real usable OS after windows 98 was XP.
Hope The future windows releases are not as messed up as the ones in late 90s

